# calls



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

What duck calls do you prefer. I am thinking of buying a echo timber.


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

RNT makes good calls. A good call for cheap is there Quackhead call. Just recently bought it and i like it a lot. Great sounds and has a good hail call. RNT also makes a huge line of other great calls including goose calls that are awesome!! :beer:


----------



## the_duckinator (Jan 9, 2005)

Buck Gardner Double Nasty 2, its a little softer, but it sounds good, has a lifetime guarantee, and is only $20. It's worked well for me.


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

I use a winglock, only cost about $35 and i think it sounds great (well good enough for ducks :wink: ).


----------



## duckbuster808 (Apr 27, 2004)

Go with any Echo...they are great calls...i own 6 echos and 3 winglocks....either call wheter it is echo or winglock is great!


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Big River Double Reed Acrylic cost about 20 dollars and you can really rip into it and it is very very loud and way to easy to blow.. Just my 2 cents..

I also like the P.H.A.T. Lady by Primos...Also sounds nice..

Bandhunter


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

Go for the echo timber...it's a sweet call!


----------



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

H.S. Bill Collector, they were at Walmart for $7 the other day.


----------



## Travis Fox (Mar 18, 2004)

Go to a show and Pick the one that fits you the best, Keep in mind it is what you are looking for, a double reed, single reed. Do you want the call to ring or do you want the call to be soft for closer duck work. Wood, Acyrilic and so on. Price can be an issue. The best is to try alot of call and fine the one that fits you the best and go from there. If you buy a call that you havent blown then chances are you might not like it or you might love it, your gambling on that one. Like I have told everyone that ask me. The best call out there is the one that fits you. Might be foiles, grounds, zinks, haydels, olt, rnt, echo, tru-tone, and ect. Thats what is the greatest thing about Todays Hunting. You can choose from so many.
Good Luck Hope you find one that fits you.
:beer:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i too like the rnt line of calls. i have 2 on my laynard. the echo timber is also a great call.


----------

